# Laptops



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I am in urgent need of advice on buying a laptop, recommended supplier and machine. Near Coimbra. I need to use it in South Africa and am leaving soon. Being a bit of a dinosaur on computer matters I would prefer to have Windows XP. Any advice much appreciated please. (Not Radio Popular)


----------

